# Memory help



## luke88 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok, so it's time to upgrade memory... problem is, I don't know what kind to get and everywhere I go, doesn't have my computer under the little "choose what type" thing. The reference guide says Compaq Presario S0000/8000 Series Computers. It has a Intel Celeron 2.4ghz, 256 mb ram and a 60gb hd, running xp home. It still has the sticker on the tower and it says "256MB DDR SDRAM" if that means anything? I'm clueless lol any help? (I'm just looking to upgrade to 512mb)


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.edgetechcorp.com/memory/compaq-presario-memory.asp
You need to know what model computer you have.
*Belarc* might tell you.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Be careful when using Belarc, as it displays some confidential information.


----------



## luke88 (Nov 21, 2006)

hey guys, thanks for your help but i found out! it's PC2700 and circuit city has a 512 stick on sale for 33 dollars!


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Make sure that stick at Circuit City is compatible with your machine. Just because it's the same speed doesn't mean that it will work.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What brand? Some brands are much more reputable than others. Also, it is best to get a kit of 2 x 256 MB so you will have matched pairs. You can always try the stick from circuit city, and then get another one if it doesn't work with the mixed pair of RAM.


----------



## luke88 (Nov 21, 2006)

Kingston and my computer is a Compaq Presario S4010CL, and what does matching pairs do? I already have a 256 stick in one slot and I only have one more left... plus I'm in high school and jobless at the moment, budget is limited lol


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would get this instead. Corsair has listed a similar model on its site as compatible, so it is likely that this will be as well. Kingston only lists system specific memory as being verified as compatible.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145406


----------



## luke88 (Nov 21, 2006)

so, technically 512mb (2x256) would run better than 768(256+512)?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Yes, your mobo supports dual channel memory, running a matched pair of memory modules will give a performance boost over running disimilar memory in single channel mode. Therefore a dual channel kit of 2 matched pairs of memory is reccomended, also yur mobo supports up to 2Gb of memory, as you are running XP I would suggest 2 X 512....you'll find XP is more responsive. You'll find compatible memory on Corsair's website as TheMatt suggested


----------



## luke88 (Nov 21, 2006)

my money is limited... besides, all i really do is browse the net, play music and chat... maybe some games like cs or something


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

What is your budget ? maybe we can track down some reasonably priced memory for you


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you are gamming, then 1 GB is definitely going to help. As twajetmech has said, 2 x 512 MB would be the best option. That way, you get dual channel, and more RAM.


----------



## luke88 (Nov 21, 2006)

budget? as of now, probably around 50... i'm hopefully getting a job soon and i may just save for a better computer.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would get 2 x 256 MB.


----------

